# WNY BBQ & Music Festival



## grande (Jun 11, 2013)

previously known as the Boston Hills BBQ Festival.

Who's gonna be there?

Holy Smokes BBQ will be there. Looking forward to seeing all of you again.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

View media item 225988  Wont be there, but will be cheering for ya!  Keep us posted on how you do!

Kat


----------

